
Vitalik Buterin to the “Ethereum is useless” crowd - mgdo
https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/6ldssd/so_no_worries_ethereums_long_term_value_is_still/djt6opz/?context=3
======
wyldfire
> Us: Starts publishing core dev meetings so people can see what the decision-
> making process looks like. Spoiler: no, it's not centralized.

Transparency is orthogonal to centralization. I didn't watch the video -- do
they do some sort of in-person distributed consensus of the Ethereum network
during the meetings?

